# Ode to Camille



## KenOC

I may be a musical illiterate, but I can mess with my old Sound Canvas! This can't be too bad, since it has two musical ideas, twice as many as Bolero -- and it's French, too! Let me know if you like it (otherwise a discreet silence will be welcome).


----------



## Musician

Very nice, and relaxing, not trying to do anything grandiose, simple and reflective. Its good for what it is.


----------



## KenOC

One of our members has sent me a PM filled with...discreet silence. But am I discouraged? Never. I intend to one day be as great a composer as Gordon Getty!

And Musician, thank you. If even one person understands, that's as good as, well, two people understanding. Almost.


----------



## Musician

I'm eager to give out compliments, thanks for giving me the opportunity and reason to do so...


----------



## KenOC

Musician said:


> I'm eager to give out compliments, thanks for giving me the opportunity and reason to do so...


Seriously, glad you like it. :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I think it would work perfectly as old school video game music, alongside simplified versions of boléro and the pavanes by Faure and Ravel.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC, thanks for sharing - I enjoyed it. Keep up the musicianship .


----------



## violadude

Is there supposed to be so much panning in the guitar part? Are they two different guitars?


----------



## KenOC

That patch places each note randomly left-right. Kind of an odd effect that I liked. Not very classy, but hey...


----------

